# Small Bullnose skinners



## robert flynt (Feb 1, 2018)

Working on these new smaller designs with no added guard or bolsters to make them more affordable. Blades are 3" Cpm 154 RC. 60-61.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 1, 2018)

All look great...what is the handle material for the last one? I am particularly fond of the first one.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 1, 2018)

Me too you could never lose that red handled knife. I also like the sweep at the back of handle #2. But they are all good looking.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

I love a skinner, this is the one I been using, aint super nice, just run of the mill but like the size and the blade
@robert flynt do you make them from bar stock or something?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 2, 2018)

Wow you’ve been busy! If I had to pick a favorite it would be the first as well. Dyed maple? As always excellent knives!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 2, 2018)

I like the 2nd one best. While I like the pink one, it's just not for me! Chuck


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Like that look and the handle is almost camp.


Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Dang spell check!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 2, 2018)

Beautiful work! I don’t know much about knives, so there may be a reason for the design of the 3rd and 4th... the area between blade and handle seems bare. Just based on looks, the design of the first two are more pleasing to my eye.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 2, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> All look great...what is the handle material for the last one? I am particularly fond of the first one.


Thanks, the handle is water buffalo.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 2, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Me too you could never lose that red handled knife. I also like the sweep at the back of handle #2. But they are all good looking.


Thanks, Am trying to decide which ones I will make more of.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 2, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> I love a skinner, this is the one I been using, aint super nice, just run of the mill but like the size and the blade
> @robert flynt do you make them from bar stock or something?
> 
> View attachment 140991


Yes, I design and make all my blades from various types of knife steel bar stock.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 2, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow you’ve been busy! If I had to pick a favorite it would be the first as well. Dyed maple? As always excellent knives!


Might be black ash burl. Thanks for the kind word Scott!


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 2, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> I like the 2nd one best. While I like the pink one, it's just not for me! Chuck


Yeah, It is a little on the pink side. When I had K & G Supply dye and stabilize it for me I had requested a darker more burgandy color but it didn't happen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 2, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful work! I don’t know much about knives, so there may be a reason for the design of the 3rd and 4th... the area between blade and handle seems bare. Just based on looks, the design of the first two are more pleasing to my eye.


If you hold them they are very comfortable for detail skinning but I agree. The design is still developing and I will add more handle on future models like this, to make them more eye pleasing.


DKMD said:


> Beautiful work! I don’t know much about knives, so there may be a reason for the design of the 3rd and 4th... the area between blade and handle seems bare. Just based on looks, the design of the first two are more pleasing to my eye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 2, 2018)

@robert flynt and I worked out a trade for the second knife. I will send him money and he will send me the knife!! 


Rodney

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 2, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @robert flynt and I worked out a trade for the second knife. I will send him money and he will send me the knife!!
> 
> 
> Rodney


That's the one I like out of the group. Send it to me first to try out!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 3, 2018)

Love every single one of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 4, 2018)

Those all look beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 3, 2023)

@robert flynt 1 st post second knife down.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 5, 2023)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 5, 2023)

These are the what I have available, that you might like. You can select one and I will give you the specs. on it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 5, 2023)

Pm sent before I saw this posting. Just let me know


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 5, 2023)

I will take the second one from the top.
Please send payment info and Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 5, 2023)

Robert,
Being a proud owner of one of your knives I would like the info on the first and last knife, please and thank you. Jim


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 5, 2023)

JR Parks said:


> Robert,
> Being a proud owner of one of your knives I would like the info on the first and last knife, please and thank you. Jim


Yes I own 2 other knives he made. Great knifes. I want another

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 6, 2023)

JR Parks said:


> Robert,
> Being a proud owner of one of your knives I would like the info on the first and last knife, please and thank you. Jim


the top one has a 3 1/2" blade of ATS34 stainless steel, the guard is 7075 t651 aviation alum. the handle material and spacer is ancient ivory. the last one is CPM 154CM stainless steel, guard is 7075 T651 aviation alum. and the handle material is desert ironwood burl. the tang on this one is tapered.


----------



## JR Parks (Wednesday at 3:17 PM)

Robert’s knife came in the mail today and of course it is outstanding. Thanks Robert. 
ps mine is much better than @Bigdrowdy1 Rodney’s.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Wednesday at 6:14 PM)

JR Parks said:


> ps mine is much better than @Bigdrowdy1 Rodney’s.



I doubt that! I would show you but mine didn’t make it here yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SubVet10 (Wednesday at 8:16 PM)

Really interesting designs.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Wednesday at 8:38 PM)

@JR Parks 
My knife finally showed up and mine is way more awesome than yours. Balances perfectly in your hand can barely tell I am holding it.
Did your case come with your initials and a whitetail buck on the sheath?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Wednesday at 8:39 PM)

Knife received today @robert flynt 
Thank you sir


----------



## robert flynt (Wednesday at 8:43 PM)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Knife received today @robert flynt
> Thank you sir


Hope it serves you well. Any problems let me know and I will make it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Yesterday at 10:19 AM)

JR Parks said:


> Robert’s knife came in the mail today and of course it is outstanding. Thanks Robert.
> ps mine is much better than @Bigdrowdy1 Rodney’s.





Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @JR Parks
> My knife finally showed up and mine is way more awesome than yours. Balances perfectly in your hand can barely tell I am holding it.
> Did your case come with your initials and a whitetail buck on the sheath?


*I'm calling y'all both liars!!* 

Until we see selfies with y'all holding them!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Parks (Yesterday at 9:44 PM)

@Wildthings Ok Barry I was able to get a pic of Rodney’s knife.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

